# Need a name for my male



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

My grand daughter suggested Steve, but I don't think so. Anyone mind if I go through all your names and see if one jumps out at me. I chose Cookie for my female and then came in here and found another. 

I've been talking to him and just saying hello baby, but Baby seems a little feminine. So, any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Chip would go good with Cookie. Or maybe Harvey...as in Milk. Is that reaching too far?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Got a pic? Sometimes names jump out at me when i see the bird 

but ya know its never that easy with my own birds lol 

well I did have my male love bird Pugsley named before I ever saw him..... was on the way to go get him.... went over this little bridge thing over a small creek and there was a sign "pugsley creek" i said hey thats what i'm naming my bird LOL


oooh but if you have cookie - you really need Monster = Cookie Monster


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I like the name Steve. Lol.

Name it Oatmeal.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

what about Cracker??... LOL...

pics would be awesome


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Yes! Send pictures. I still haven't named my bird but I am leaning hard towards Rhiannon. I also thought about Stevie because that would be fine for a boy or a girl, and Stevie Nicks sings Rhiannon, etc, etc.

I like Chip for your bird. I think that it does go cute with Cookie. Pictures of him would help for sure

Vicki


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Hmmm you need name for a male and no pics - I like pics as names kinda jump out at me...
Otherwise, how about:
Monkey
Nibblet
Boogie
Scoobie
Scrappy
Lysander
Romeo
Mickey
Chip
Dale
Goofy
Bear
Moose

In case you haven't noticed, I kinda like quirky names...
I just adopted 1 cockatiel and 2 lovebirds and named then Kessie, Sherbert, Jellybean...lol


----------



## NinjaBird (Dec 19, 2008)

Crumbles? Sorry i suck at thinking of names.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> Got a pic? Sometimes names jump out at me when i see the bird
> 
> but ya know its never that easy with my own birds lol
> 
> ...


LOL Cookie Monster.

Calypso
Buster
Gimpy
Topaz
Marco
Felix


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

I'll second the call for having a picture. We can help you with a name, but in time when you get to know the bird you will find a name that suits him. Sometimes I'll think of a name see a bird and think that the name doesn't suit that bird and instead something completely different suits him instead. I was looking at a Sun Conure today and for some reason the name Quigly screamed out at me, which is a name I'd have never thought of. Just give it time and get to know the bird, a name will just come


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Chip has been suggested 2 X now!


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

*Here he is...*

hope it's good enough.


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe this ones better.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

sassismom said:


> Maybe this ones better.


How about Doodle? Or Jigsaw? He's really cute. I see you have a Pomeranian. Me too! 

Vicki


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Really, you do, do you have any pictures you can post here. I love poms.

I think I may be leaning toward Tetley(tiel) I saw it on the budgie forum and I may have to pinch it. I think it's really cute.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

How about Willow, Chico...2 of my chicks that went to their new homes were renamed these names, and I love them


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

sassismom said:


> Really, you do, do you have any pictures you can post here. I love poms.
> 
> I think I may be leaning toward Tetley(tiel) I saw it on the bidgie forum and I may have to pinch it. I think it's really cute.


TETLEY TIEL! LMAO!! LOVE IT!!

I have an 8mth old pup that is 3/4 pom and 1/4 am. eskimo


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

sassismom said:


> Really, you do, do you have any pictures you can post here. I love poms.
> 
> I think I may be leaning toward Tetley(tiel) I saw it on the bidgie forum and I may have to pinch it. I think it's really cute.


Sure, here he is. He will be 1 year on the 20th. His name is Sonic (I am training him for agility)

Vicki


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

He's beautiful, here's a full picture of Sassi, without the snowy face.  She's a red sable, what is Sonic?

I know a lady who has her 18lb. pom in agility and he just loves it.


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Tanya, I'd love to see a pic of your pom/am. eskimo mix.


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Duckie, I love the name of one of yours, ...Screech, I just might have to steal that one.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

sassismom said:


> He's beautiful, here's a full picture of Sassi, without the snowy face.  She's a red sable, what is Sonic?
> 
> I know a lady who has her 18lb. pom in agility and he just loves it.


She's really cute. He is an orange sable with very little sable. 

Vicki


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Love the color, I'm fairly new to the breed, she's 4 1/2, but if I could afford to I think I'd own a dozen. I also have a pom/chi mix named Peanut, she's a sweetie too.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

sassismom said:


> Tanya, I'd love to see a pic of your pom/am. eskimo mix.


Ask and ye shall receive - lol

This is our Foxxy. She will be 8mths old on May 29th. She needs to go to get flea meds so we'll know an official weight then, but I'm estimating about 6-8lbs. (she's in the middle of a heat cycle, but will be spayed SOON - the heat cycle snuck up on us...I thought we still had a month or more before she'd start...lol)

Her first night home, Dec 23rd (she was a Christmas gift for my husband from me)









Daddy and baby sleeping after supper on Christmas Eve









Around Valentine's Day









In April (she had a haircut done in March by my husband and myself - she needs to see a groomer next time as we were too scared to do around her face)









Sitting with Daddy and his laptop a few days ago










PS> I hope I'm not taking away from this thread -lol


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

babybreau said:


> Ask and ye shall receive - lol
> 
> -lol


She's really cute. You actually did a good job on her haircut! I used to be a groomer, they probably wouldn't have taken much more off around her face. It looks cute this way. 

Vicki


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh what a little sweetie she is too.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

babybreau said:


> Ask and ye shall receive - lol
> 
> This is our Foxxy. She will be 8mths old on May 29th. She needs to go to get flea meds so we'll know an official weight then, but I'm estimating about 6-8lbs. (she's in the middle of a heat cycle, but will be spayed SOON - the heat cycle snuck up on us...I thought we still had a month or more before she'd start...lol)
> 
> ...


Omg, I want one. She's so cute!!!!


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

sassismom said:


> Love the color, I'm fairly new to the breed, she's 4 1/2, but if I could afford to I think I'd own a dozen. I also have a pom/chi mix named Peanut, she's a sweetie too.


Peanut is really cute too!!

Vicki


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

sassismom said:


> Duckie, I love the name of one of yours, ...Screech, I just might have to steal that one.


Awesome!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Call him Cookie! I know its usually a girl's name, but he looks like a yummy cookie to me!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! Hubby named her Foxxy, cuz she looks like one! lol

We need to get a new set of clippers as ours died recently. So she'll be going to the groomer next month and then we'll do her after that. 

Thanks for the comments on her haircut, it took 2 of us 3 nights in a row to achieve that! lol


~~~~~~~~~~~~
So have you decided on a name for your male tiel yet?


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Justin, my female is already named Cookie, here she is.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Oh, that's too bad. Well she looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

very pretty your Cookie.. lovely..

and I too have a Pommie.. hehe... her name is Queequeg...
this pic is when she was about 7months.. she´ll be 1yr next month..


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh she's beautiful, I also love that coloring. Like I said if I could I'd have a dozen of the little beauties.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

huskymom said:


> very pretty your Cookie.. lovely..
> 
> and I too have a Pommie.. hehe... her name is Queequeg...
> this pic is when she was about 7months.. she´ll be 1yr next month..


So cute! I didn't realize that so many people would have poms on here! It's awesome! 

Vicki


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Huskymom- you must brush her everyday - she looks gorgeous and the fur looks so feathery... Foxxy HATES being brushed - and since we cut her hair, we like her better shorter!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I try.. LOL... that pic was just after doign it.. hehe... she doesn´t ALWAYS look like that hehe... but I so wish...

so many lovely Poms... I too have two Huskies hence my name...


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Came up with a few names for you, hope you like then.
Crumble
Milco
Wafer
Cream

I like Crumble, think its cute.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

You have Cookie, so you could have: 


Milk
Choco (chocolate)
Chip
Snickerdoodle
Peanut
Butter
Nutter
Oreo

Any type of cookie, or cookie topping would match your tiels! *smiles*


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

On seeing his picture, he looks so sweet and calm... I can see your difficulty in naming him. I will suggest PeeWee


----------

